# Nitrous QG18DE...?



## Synth (May 8, 2003)

Just curious... Any QG owners out there with nitrous setups? Any special care or parts that need to be bought/installed in conjunction with n.o. kits? And what would be the maximum safe shots for this engine (50)?

Simply asking... My cousin is bugging me to get a kit installed because him, his Mustang and Honda buddies are all hooked up, and it got me curious. Plus one of the guys owns a performance parts shop.

Still, there's no way I'm getting that before a major suspension upgrade.

Cheers guys, and BTW summer is almost here :thumbup:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

you are gonna get a wet kit, correct?


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

in a way.. nitrous isnt worth all the crap you have to do to get it to operate correctly, and efficiently.. by the time you get a wet kit, purge kit, auto bottle opener kit.. youve already spend around 1grand. then you gotta refill those bottles which costs around 40$ for a 10lb bottle. (at least in houston) You would be cheaper off getting in contact with chimmike, adn getting him to build you a turbo kit..


----------



## Synth (May 8, 2003)

I figured. As I said, I was just curious and now I definately know I'm not getting a n.o. kit. 

Thanks for the prompt replies!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Synth said:


> I figured. As I said, I was just curious and now I definately know I'm not getting a n.o. kit.
> 
> Thanks for the prompt replies!



Chuck is totally and completely WRONG! You don't need a bottle opener or a bottle heater, and Nitrous is the cheapest horsepower for the money, as well as safe when installed correctly!

A 50 shot on a QG is perfectly safe. You get a brand new NX wet kit, and that's all you need. Don't need a heater or bottle opener. They're called accessories for a reason.


----------



## Synth (May 8, 2003)

Hehehe, thnx Mike! I figured you'd throw your 2 cents in, eventually. Always appreciated 

Still, need a suspension upgrade before I even think about n.o.!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

suspension isn't necessary. Here's the way to go: Full bolt ons, B15 SE motor mount inserts by ES (get them from emailing [email protected] ) and an NX 50 shot setup. I saw someone pull a 14.5 with the 50 shot and bolt ons on bald street tires. (saw the slip) I figure a 75 shot wet is safe on the QG which should drop you into low 14s at least.


----------



## Synth (May 8, 2003)

I know suspension isn't necessary for n.o., it's just that last summer I invested in the rims/tires/CAI/tint and this summer I really want to lower the car 

I'd like a TEIN Basic setup, a strut tower brace and maybe a tie-bar... THEN I'll consider n.o.. I'm very an...thourough 

But as always, your input is preciously noted.

BTW, is Keith really banned from this NG?

Oh and Mike, Jamie @ Powertech is great! Thanx for that ref.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Keith did some unethical things to NPM and took advantage of some priviledges. He doesn't own his QG anymore and pretty much disappeared from the scene. 

Yeah Jamie is the man! Everyone I send to him agrees.


----------



## Synth (May 8, 2003)

Any problems using n.o. with stock header and exhaust (and of course no SAFC)?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

chimmike said:


> Chuck is totally and completely WRONG! You don't need a bottle opener or a bottle heater, and Nitrous is the cheapest horsepower for the money, as well as safe when installed correctly!
> 
> A 50 shot on a QG is perfectly safe. You get a brand new NX wet kit, and that's all you need. Don't need a heater or bottle opener. They're called accessories for a reason.



a heater helps SO MUCH depending on where you live and what the weather is like...the purge kit helps on the FIRST spraym of the night, but other than that, you dont NEED it. the bottles fillups do get expensive, especially if you live in a place like tallahassee and only 1 place does fillups, and can charge however much they want.

and you dont need a bottle opener either...btw, like mike said


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Synth said:


> Any problems using n.o. with stock header and exhaust (and of course no SAFC)?


no problems, but you won't get the 50ish whp out of it that you would with a header and exhaust.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

IIRC, a bottle (unheated) at about 800 psi and set for a 55 shot on a civic made like 42 to the wheels...then they heated it, making it reach the idea bottle pressure of about 1100psi...then it was about to get just over 55 hp...

so if you live in a place where the bottle isnt always able to be warm (or if you dont keep your bottle in the trunk), ide highly suggest getting a bottle heater so that your nitrous can reach its fullest potential.

and what are you doing getting nitrous before headers or atleast an intake, you little paul walker you...


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

lol. they are called accessories because it makes using nitrous so much better.. hehe..

and i believe bryans eclipse was completly modded out, with turbo, headers, cool air intake.. and he already had the nos fogger system..


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Spilner never had a turbo, go back and watch the movie


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Chuck said:


> and i believe bryans eclipse was completly modded out, with turbo, headers, cool air intake.. and he already had the nos fogger system..



haha i know!


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

i just did.. "He has a t4 turbo dominique, an IAC controller..."

I swear, i wish i could get headers, AND a turbo


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Chuck said:


> I swear, i wish i could get headers, AND a turbo



hell yea...turbo without lag huh...


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Chuck said:


> i just did.. "He has a t4 turbo dominique, an IAC controller..."
> 
> I swear, i wish i could get headers, AND a turbo



pause it when they're looking under the hood


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

chimmike said:


> pause it when they're looking under the hood


its all motor isnt it? i know it was in real life...but i dunno if it might have been a "body double" when they opened the hood


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

well yeah, but on the movie he says he has a t04 turbo


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i know that bitch is all motor in real life. hell, 2 nopi's ago, the real one was there, and it didnt even have a carb fiber hood. it had carbon fiber FILM over the whole thing, and it was peeling off. haha


----------



## Synth (May 8, 2003)

_Originally Posted by NotAnotherHonda:_
_... and what are you doing getting nitrous before headers or atleast an intake, you little paul walker you..._ 

For the record, Paul Walker sucks! Vin Diesel too.

And, like I said 2-3 times, this thread was really just to satisfy my curiosity and have info... First I really need my TEINS !!! And I got a CAI, like I said... earlier 

But I'm keeping all this info for future reference, and after some more bolt-ons, might get to enjoy n.o.


----------

